# Zipp



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Does Zipp make a stem and seatpost that will fit a 2012 Giant TCR Advanced? Dosen't look like to many companies make any for it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bet you can find out here...Zipp - Speed Weaponry


----------

